

Top 40 Hedge Funds by Assets - piker
https://www.graypools.com/report/2015/Q2/40_largest_hedge_funds.html

======
lnlyplnt
These numbers are _way_ off. like by an order of magnitude.

~~~
piker
They're gross asset numbers. As mentioned in the report, they are not adjusted
for leverage--i.e. netted. They are correct.

~~~
thingylab
Correct maybe. Useful, certainly not.

~~~
piker
Thank you sincerely for the feedback.

Some of our users find it useful, for example, to know how much of a trade a
particular counter-party can absorb. While it doesn't establish the efficacy
of the manager (or even come close), we find it interesting in terms of
individual entity trading power. Readers' mileage will certainly vary. Based
on your feedback, we'll try to be more clear about those points in future
reports.

~~~
thingylab
I'm even less convinced about the usefulness knowing "how much of a trade a
particular counter-party can absorb". And somehow deriving this information
from the current book size (as opposed to available capital) also seems
somewhat dubious.

Moreover, absent the AUM (or leverage) and asset mix, this number won't tell
you much about the actual size of the book.

